

ShowHN: Html5 Universal language translator chat - mrkain
http://ashod.me/capish/

======
mrkain
I wrote this app out of necessity as I am currently backpacking around
Australia and have made a good friend who can hardly speak english :) - Google
translate was a bit of a headache so I wrote this to better bridge the
language divide. I select english as my language and he selects italian, our
other friend selects korean and we all can chat to and from our native
language.. hope you like it

